# Show prep routine?



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all! This probably belongs in the show forum, but there seems to be more activity here, and I am talking about NDs so...

Anyway...I am taking 2 of my Jr. Does to a show in just under 2 weeks (the 18th) and I am a nervous wreck. I got my scrapie premise ID in the mail today and am getting health certificates on Wednesday (good for 90 days..but the next show after this one is just over 90 days after grr lol) and am dropping off my entry form/fees on Thursday, so I think I'm good there. 

I want to know about everyone's grooming routine. I've been practicing clipping and hoof trims. I clipped Sunni yesterday and was actually pretty pleased with the results...even did her legs lol. Of course she'll have to be clipped again, as I'm sure she'll be too grown out before the show. I'll probably mess it up that time lol. On other posts I've seen a week to 10 days before the show is when people clip. Is that a good time frame? I used a 10 blade. I only have one of them right now...actually I have 3 plus a 5 blade and a 30(which I don't need right this second), but I can't find them anywhere...the other 2 10s need sharpening. I got them used and they don't cut. I am about to order another 10..I'll probably find them as soon as I do. I can use the 10 all over right? Do ya'll use anything on their coats? I bathed her before this clip and WOW it was much easier to clip her! What about hooves? Should I get the stuff for shining up horse hooves? 

Also what kind of show collars do you use? I got a couple of regular dog choke chains, but they are 18" and too long..the girls pull back and slip their heads right out of them. I also got a show collar at tractor supply (the one with the clear plastic tube), but it is much too big. I can adjust it down but then there's a bunch of excess chain hanging. 

I think that's it. I was also wondering if I could supplement them. The feed I use has calf manna already in it. It's probably too late for any kind of supplement to do any good. 

I know I sound like a weirdo, but I really want my goats to look great. I know I probably won't win, but I don't want my goats to stick out like sore thumbs with bad haircuts and ugly feet lol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

My chains I got a rural king for $2.39 i think it was and a leather lead from Hoeggers supply.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it a regular dog choke chain? I want to buy the fancy gold dog show collar, but it's like 8 dollars and I need 2 since they'll be in the ring at the same time...and, well, I'm being cheap since the entry fees and health certificates are costing me so much...not to mention probably having to buy another 10 blade.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Blades - 10 is good for all over. Some people get pretty crafty with clipping their goats and showing or hiding areas. Judges can usually see right through that and then look closer which isn't always a good thing. So I just do a solid 10 all around any where from 5-3 days before. F after the blade means a finished clip - no blade rows. But if you go over it a few times you can get rid of those blades rows. 

You didn't mention what color your goats are. There are different products for light or dark coats. Use the horse products. You can get a shine spray but not too much of this. Judges don't care to have their hands full of gunk. Usually just a little on their back and neck works.

No - on the hoof polish. Judges don't care for this at all. But do trim them and clean them of dirt.

Collars - you use the dog choke collars or rig up your own with materials from home depot. You'll learn how to hold the collar to where they won't slip it. Just twist your wrist a bit. You might need a smaller one too. The thinner chains are good but not for bucks. You'll need something with a bit more bite to it - like a good dog collar.

Remember - it's how well your goats acts, it's conformation (big for jrs), and how you present your goat (setting them up correctly). Not so much on the perfect clip job or chain.

To help with setting up your goat, get a full body mirror and walmart and put in your barn. 

HTH,

Almost forgot --- when you put that goat back into the herd there will be head butting because they won't recognize the newly clipped goat.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice. I didn't even think about gunky hands on the judges! I have a conditioning spray for dogs, so I'll just rub a little of that in the hair and clean up the hooves really good with wipes. One of the girls is gold and the other is black. I found size 9 blades on KV pet for only $8 so I ordered 2 of them..the difference in lenth is only about 1/100th of an inch from a 10. I also ordered 2 nylon choke collars and a couple new leashes (orange and blue..go gators!). They had some really good deals at that site! The collars were only 2.69 and the leashes were only 2.29! The girls are walking really well with me, but we need to practice a lot on standing still. I was using animal crackers as rewards for walking nice, now when I stop they go after my hands looking for treats. Of course, today, when I have plenty of free time to work with them, it's rainy out.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

can you work them in your barn or garage?
for black - there is an oil you can spray on them that really brings out that color. I got it from Schnieders (spelling ?) horse catalog. Works real nice.

you didn't mention if it's a sanctioned show but if it is - no nylon collars or leads. Best to use the dog choke collar.

My trick .... we work with bird hunting dogs too. To get them to stand all nice and pretty (when they are being difficult or a pup), I have a 55 gal drum that is on it's side and covered with carpet. I put them on that till then stand right. I mention this because you said dog and I don't know if you show, clip .... dogs.

If that's too much (the drum), then just keep working them and no cookies. Take it in small steps with big rewards. Always finish on a good note and don't start till you have the time to go at it. (old horse training rules).

HTH,


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

When I would train dogs sometimes I would put the treat in my mouth , depending what exercises we are doing .Not sure if you want your goat staring up at your mouth though . But at least your goats won't be going after your hands


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I am told over and over and over and yes over by my mentor and others on here. The most important thing is to get them to walk on a lead and stand still. The more you work with them the better they will get. The one and only show i have been some didn't do anything but bring their goats and they still won because the goat had the best conformation and did what it's owner wanted it to do.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well crud...it is an ADGA sanctioned show. I had seen people in other areas of the web mention using the nylon collars and one of the breeders I bought from had some nylon collars, but they weren't exactly like mine. These are the braided choker type collars with rings on both ends. It's not a big deal if I can't use them. I do have 2 chain collars and I didn't spend much on them, plus I have dogs that can use them. I don't show dogs, but I bought a lot of grooming supplies at an auction for insanely cheap, and the dog conditioning spray was in there. I got the stuff before I had show goats and I'm glad I did because I kept a set of Andis clippers (the maroon ones, AGC??) and several blades plus some other stuff and sold the rest on ebay. I made back my money about 9 or 10 times lol. Anyway, I'll see the lady who's running the show at 4-H Thursday night and I'll ask her about the collars.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Also, the leashes are just for walking them to and from the ring. The one show I went to in March, everyone walked the goats on leashes and took the leashes off when they entered the show ring.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Show-Chain-Collars.html and http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Double-Clip-Leather-Show-Lead.html is what i seen everyone use in the ring.


----------

